# Cichlid Twins??



## Cichlidrookie (Apr 6, 2014)

So I stripped my Yellow Lab and I found this.

Interesting picture.....Twins???

Hope it survives to see what happens.


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Very interesting picture. It definitely looks like 2 fry sharing the same egg sack. Only time will tell if they break apart or remain attached.
--
Paul


----------

